# Hello From New Mexico!



## NMDawn (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello to everyone, my name is Dawn, I live in the East Mountains just outside of Albuquerque, New Mexico. 

I have ridden a little bit over the years, but haven't owned due to space/financial restraints. Last year I bought a colt, (long story about why I got a colt as a first horse) and kept him at my sisters home where she had just acquired a horse property. Only problem was she is an hour from my house door to door and it was too hard to go down daily, or even every other day to spend time with him. So when recently she sold her mare to a cousin in Texas and my cousin showed interest in my colt, I let him go. (They are great people, and he'd get more hands-on training there.) 

I decided after the colt went to a new home I wanted a horse I could ride, and I found and fell in love with a big sweetheart named Sabor. A QH/Draft cross, he is 15 years and a bit over 15 hands, with some great training behind him. He needs some refreshers, and to get over a couple of bad habits, but I do too, so I figure we will grow together 

Wanting to do what's best for both of us, I have been reading, watching training videos, and doing whatever I can to be a better horsewoman, and my research led me to this forum, where I am seeing a great deal of good posts by what sounds like some great people. 

I am looking forward to hanging around and absorbing whatever wisdom I can find here


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome Dawn!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome, Welcome! 
You'll be sure to learn an enormous amount of information, and even get to the point of helping others. I know I have!

Off topic, but I've got family in NM. I wouldn't want to live there, only cause I don't do scorpions and snakes very well, but the landscape is beautiful!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------

